# Neutering Bearded Dragons



## Schwuar (Oct 11, 2010)

Can u have bearded dragons neutered? (some say yes and some say no) and does it actually calm the male down or does he still want to try and mate with the female, when most animals are neutered they do calm down but i read somewhere that the male will still try to mate.


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

neutering in such small animals is a risky proceedure and should only be done if the animal has a serious condition in which the proceedure could save it's life.

It would be nice, but in reality it's just not worth the risk unless it benefits the animal.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

In theory it could be done, but it would be an extremely risky and dangerous operation as a male beardies testes are located deep inside the abdomen and so would require major surgery to remove them. No decent vet would agree to such a procedure as it is not essential and indeed could well be detrimental to the wellbeing of the animal.


----------

